# New pup soon Need place around Fargo for "the walk&quot



## H20fowl (Aug 11, 2004)

I will be getting a new pup (yellow lab) in the next couple of months and looking for a good place around Fargo to take him on his daily "walks". I know they say neighborhoods, parks, etc are not a place to do this so any and all suggestions appreciated. Yes, I know I could go just drive around and find a place but we aren't looking for a hunting spot so I thought maybe someone would help  You may also PM me.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

I took my pup to the parks last year, worked great, other than it's muddy in the spring... i took him around 9 and again about 2:30 or so before school got out, and he was able to explore the smells and what not, plus he was able to do a little socializing... there are 2 socializing places in fargo, look them up, never went to one, but have thought about it...


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

you could take him to the blue mont lake(SP) area and walk him around the lake


----------



## H20fowl (Aug 11, 2004)

Sounds like a good place....I guess I was under the impression that it was most beneficial to get him into fields with grasses, brush, etc. ??


----------



## Alex (Feb 14, 2006)

Take him to as many different types of terrains as possible, walk him in grassland, swamp grass, cattails, thick brush, woods, everywhere possible. I'd start him out in easy stuff, keep them short enough so the pup doesn't get overly tired and doesn't enjoy them, but make them long enough so the pup likes coming back to the truck and enjoys laying down in his kennel. I'd find some light grassland to start him in, or in the woods...get him jumping over logs, crossing drainage ditches. Get him into as many different types of terrains as possible, I cannot stress that enough. It will pay off big time!


----------

